# New 24x12x24 tank



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I picked this tank up from another member on here, so now it's time for everyone's favorite planning phase. This will be my 3rd and largest so far, and I'm thinking I might work some DIY buttress roots, rocks, etc into the background so in theory it would look like an eroded riverbank (I don't think I'll add any water feature). 

It's 24" tall x 24" long x 12" deep, and you'll also notice that there is a hole already drilled in the _back_ top right corner that would fit a misting nozzle. I'm not experienced with glass drilling, so I'm thinking about using that hole, and keeping that area of the background open, while covering the rest along with the left-hand side.

Does anyone have any thoughts about a nozzle on the back? I would think I could aim it to the left, and maybe put an orchid or something on the right hand side that likes it a little drier, and just hand mist that.

Also, any suggestions on potential inhabitants? I could always put a group of my anthonyi offspring in there, but I'd really like to get a second species. Would a group of leucs work ok in there? Anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

thats a nice size tank. why dont you make a 3D background using great stuff or clay?
it will cover the hole nicely and youll have a background


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Alegre323 said:


> thats a nice size tank. why dont you make a 3D background using great stuff or clay?
> it will cover the hole nicely and youll have a background


Thanks, but I'm not looking at covering the hole, I'm wondering how a mist nozzle would do there. i still will be doing a background just not in that area. 

Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice start... I'm looking for a similar size tank as well for a new project. Best of luck.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

Group of Leucs would do nice in there and use the whole tank. I basically have the same size tank, just in an Exo. Its Over 45 gallons, so a group of 5 would be ok in there (at least that is my plans).

As for how to build it, I think you need to first determine what you want to house in there. Obviously you would plan it differently if you do a terrestrial frog, aborial frog, or a terestrial type that likes to climb (like Leucs). If you pick a terrestrial frog you will want to build a ledge or two to act as a ground level to get the frogs to come up off of the true floor.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm thinking 5 might be a little much for a tank this size, but I was thinking about 3 or 4. I'm guessing the tank is around 30-35 gallons total, but I am planning on adding plenty of extra surface area through hardscaping.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

My bad, I though it was 24x*18*x24!  Yes, since it is only 12 deep, 5 is too many. 3 no prob, 4 should be ok.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, looking for some suggestions....

I'm going to incorporate some fake rocks into this viv, and I have a test rock somewhat completed. I didn't spend a great deal of time on it, I hadn't used drylok yet, so I wanted to see how it worked.

Here's what I have so far, and I'm not sure if I'm happy with it...I picked up some dark umber, sienna, and green acrylics to blend with the white drylok. Rocks obviously come in a wide variety of colors, but I'm thinking my original base coat might be too dark? I've worked with a few lighter shades to drybrush, but as it dries it all seems to blend back to one color. I'm also not sure if the styrofoam color is showing through? I used a layer of sienna, which for some reason is making me think I see the styrofoam color showing through.

Comments, suggestions would be great!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

OK well since I didn't get any comments it's either perfect or garbage! 

I made a few changes...suggestions anyone?










Thanks for looking


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it's a good start. I would add more cracks/ lines, it looks a little smooth for a rock, especially with the deep holes. Go find a good reference rock, it should help. Also adding some lights and darks and even small color changes should spruce it up some. Keep us posted.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

kwnbee said:


> I think it's a good start. I would add more cracks/ lines, it looks a little smooth for a rock, especially with the deep holes. Go find a good reference rock, it should help. Also adding some lights and darks and even small color changes should spruce it up some. Keep us posted.


Yeah I think I'll rough it up a little. If I use this one the whole thing won't be exposed, so I didn't really spend too much time on the back areas, and I couldn't really decide if I should go with a smoother river rock look, or a more jagged rock look, so I figured I'd see what they both look liked on opposite sides.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Well it snowed today, so I decided to quit procrastinating and actually start my winter project. I have a somewhat randomly shaped piece of driftwood and I've been trying to figure out the best way to position it. I'm thinking this might be it.

I have a few pieces of cork bark that I'm going to work into a GS background. There's a hole in the upper right corner, so some of the back will be exposed glass.

Here's what I'm working with:


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New 24x12x24 tank (almost finished 1/25)*

I've been making some progress on this tank and the background is almost done. I have a few hard to reach areas that I still need to silicone and cover behind the wood on the left, but other than that I'd say it's done. Now I just need to figure out what t5 fixture I'm going to stick on top, and wait for some warm weather to get plants!

What do you guys think so far?

after some GS:


















And after some carving and background work:



























The background is mostly tree fern fiber, with some peat mixed in as well. I really like the driftwood on the left, the back side has a lot of little ledges too, so I think that will really help with the overall surface area for the frogs.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New 24x12x24 tank (almost finished 1/25)*

It sure is difficult to get comments sometimes!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I like your carving job on the great stuff. Looks really nice! Have you thought of putting some the fiber paneling over the rest of the glass on the background for some vining pants to full in on? I think that would look nice once filled in.

What are you putting in this once complete?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey some feedback, thanks! 

The tank has a hole pre-drilled in the top right corner that I'm going to be placing a mist nozzle in, so that's why I've left that area open. I could potentially go closer to the nozzle with some vining plants, but I want to stay away from quick growing ones like ficus spp. 

In theory I'll angle the nozzle spray towards the lefthand side of the tank, and I'm hoping to put a miniature orchid on the cork bark on the right hand side. I'm not completely sure yet what other plants to use. Most likely I'll be adding a few ferns, a larger leaved plant like a philodendron species, and some moss for the wood to start out. I think I'd like to go for a more natural feel and start with fewer plant species and let them grow in.

As for frogs, I'm thinking three leucs would make good use of the space.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good! I really like the way you used the wood


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey its looking pretty good so far....some things to think about.
-In the single hole that u have, u might want to get one of the double headed misters that mist king has. It would give you more options for plants and more watered area.
-I would also suggest that you put some black paper or aquarium backing on the outside of the tank over the back. I think it would look a lot better but thats ur call.

Keep us posted.
-Jeremy


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

i like the large driftwood piece and the tree fern used instead of straight peat.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I think leucs would be a good bet for that viv.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

jermajestyg said:


> Hey its looking pretty good so far....some things to think about.
> -In the single hole that u have, u might want to get one of the double headed misters that mist king has. It would give you more options for plants and more watered area.
> -I would also suggest that you put some black paper or aquarium backing on the outside of the tank over the back. I think it would look a lot better but thats ur call.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been wondering about that as well (multiple mist heads). I have a few orchids that I'm going to put in the tank on the right-hand side, so I figured if I only used one nozzle and aimed it to the left I could let the orchids to the right dry out more between waterings. I'm also contemplating a fan, but I'm not sure how to run one through the tank without having to start messing with the front which is already constructed. 

I'm going to definitely spray paint the sides/back that has gs black once it gets a bit warmer outside. I'll mask off the whole thing, and follow the contours of the great stuff for a nice clean look.



eyeviper said:


> i like the large driftwood piece and the tree fern used instead of straight peat. I think leucs would be a good bet for that viv.


 I'm thinking leucs would make good use of the space in there too. I like the tree fern as well, the various sizes of fibers breaks up the smooth texture nicely. I'm hoping the plants and moss will like it as well.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

moss will love that tree fern.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I just added some ABG, leaf litter, springs and isos to the tank today, so now all I need to do is figure out what to plant it with. Any suggestions are more than welcome! I'm thinking about only doing a few different species, and letting them fill in over time. As of now I'm not planning on putting broms in this one. 

full tank













































and a few orchids for the tank:

Ascocentrum pumilium









Cirrhopetalum caudatum (it's currently not doing so well)









random bulbophyllum









some new growth!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I've added some more plants, now I just have to wait for them to grow in and cover up that background 

What do you guys think?? My moss seems to rotate between green and brown, I'm not exactly sure if I'm over-watering it or under-watering. I've been trying to mix it up to see what works best. One of the 3 orchids has also been dying back a bit, hopefully it acclimates and recuperates. The bulbophyllum already has 3 new leaves so I think that one is pretty happy.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

No comments?? Anyone maybe have some tips on keeping the moss nice and green??


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks good! I like how you made the background curved so that some of the bare tank wall is showing at the top. Did you get those orchids from the orchid show a while back?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks Awsome bud. I like that ET fern. How you like
the sliding doors? Looks like you still need a seal inbetween the doors. I really like these 24wide by 24 tall vivs. They are great for viewing and give alot of options.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice thought going into this tank... GL to you..

Sorry but I had to say this... i looked at your rock and kinda laughed (maybe because i'm just in a stupid mood) because when i first saw it I thought it looked like a patato... 



freaky_tah said:


> Hey everyone, looking for some suggestions....
> 
> I'm going to incorporate some fake rocks into this viv, and I have a test rock somewhat completed. I didn't spend a great deal of time on it, I hadn't used drylok yet, so I wanted to see how it worked.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

freaky_tah said:


> No comments?? Anyone maybe have some tips on keeping the moss nice and green??


Looking good so far! keep it up!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Azriel said:


> It looks good! I like how you made the background curved so that some of the bare tank wall is showing at the top. Did you get those orchids from the orchid show a while back?


Thanks! Yep those orchids are all from the show. One of the minis went through a rough acclimatization phase, but hopefully it's rebounding. I've seen a few new growths. Both the other ones are doing well. This tank had a hole pre-drilled in the back right corner, so I'm either going to put a mist nozzle in there if I can afford it at some point, or use it to install a pc fan. Still kinda undecided which.



Eric Walker said:


> Looks Awsome bud. I like that ET fern. How you like
> the sliding doors? Looks like you still need a seal inbetween the doors. I really like these 24wide by 24 tall vivs. They are great for viewing and give alot of options.


I'm liking the sliding a lot, there's plenty of easy access. For those pics I actually pulled the glass off for a clean shot, but I do have the seal between the doors that you put on there, so I think it should be good.




frankrom said:


> Nice thought going into this tank... GL to you..
> 
> Sorry but I had to say this... i looked at your rock and kinda laughed (maybe because i'm just in a stupid mood) because when i first saw it I thought it looked like a patato...


Haha no worries, I made those rocks a while back and was just using them as practice and I didn't need to start a new thread with the final pics. I didn't spend too much time on em. I did make a different one that's mostly hidden under the driftwood that looks muuch better. If you ever want fake potatoes be sure to let me know.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Tank is coming along nicely. I really like how you have kept it relatively simple. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the planting (I don't love broms, so bromless tanks always attract my eye). Anyway, great work so far...need to get some leucs in there!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Tank is coming along nicely. I really like how you have kept it relatively simple. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the planting (I don't love broms, so bromless tanks always attract my eye). Anyway, great work so far...need to get some leucs in there!


Right?! I wish I could track some down somewhat locally but I'm not having much luck!


----------

